# whitefish lake wawa area



## mipete (Mar 26, 2002)

Anyone been there this year? any fishing info would be appreciated.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

mipete said:


> Anyone been there this year? any fishing info would be appreciated.


was up there a bunch of times


mipete said:


> Anyone been there this year? any fishing info would be appreciated.


I have a cabin up there. what kind of info are you looking for?


----------

